# What breed is this chick?



## chickenguy313 (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't really figure out what breed this is any ideas?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Darned cute!  Have no clue what breed though. Hopefully someone who does will bump on here and be able to let you know.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a purebred mix... I've got several.. Lol.. They will be interesting looking.. Keep us posted


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Mix of some sort. I have one that looks like them.


----------



## chrelsey (Sep 26, 2012)

What a cute baby! Yours looks very similar to one of the Amaraucana chicks that we bought from Ideal Hatchery last month.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

OH OH.. it looks like one of my chicks i hatched last month... NO CLUE.. hahaha... stinking cute though...


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

silky something mix maybe ???


----------

